
SCOTUS – Constitutional Protection Against Excessive Fines Applies to States - antongribok
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/supreme-court-says-constitutional-protection-against-excessive-fines-applies-to-state-actions/2019/02/20/204ce0d4-3522-11e9-af5b-b51b7ff322e9_story.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19209957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19209957),
which seems to be the article generating more responses.

If you care about the karma, I'm sorry. Usually we take the earlier submission
as the primary one. Someday we'll implement karma sharing on popular stories,
to solve cases like this.

~~~
antongribok
No need to apologize re karma, I'm happy with what I got.

My submission was on the front page within 10 minutes. It's interesting how
things played out here.

Perhaps it was the title, or maybe just timing.

Anyway, thanks.

